# torrent metafiles



## Scott Bushey (Aug 27, 2006)

I think I believe Matt asked about this recently but I can't find the post. Are downloading tv shows that have already played on television via a torrent program illegal?

[Edited on 8-27-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 27, 2006)

Yes. Do not pass go and do not collect $200; go directly to jail.

Just using those file-sharing and torrent programs exposes PC's to viruses. The wages of sin is death _for your computer_.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 27, 2006)

Excepting Fair Use copyright provisos.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 27, 2006)

I thought so Ryan. I was wanting to dload the 4400 shows from this season that I missed. I should have TIVO'd.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> I thought so Ryan. I was wanting to dload the 4400 shows from this season that I missed. I should have TIVO'd.


 TIVO and DVD burning and video cassete recording are an example of "time-shifting." Duplication of the original materials for archival purposes is perfectly legal. New technology has come, but the principle enunciated in 1984 is still readily discernible.

Sony Corp. v. Universal City Studios, 464 U.S. 417, 104 S. Ct. 774, 78 L. Ed. 2d 574 (1984)

Wikipedia entry

[Edited on 8-27-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 27, 2006)

OK; In that case, would it be wrong to aquire a copy of the shows from you if you had them copied?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



Just for the record, I do not want to sneak in the backdoor. If it is illegal, then it's out. Tina and I just finished the first two seasons from Blockbuster and now we're hooked. Season 3 is half way over and we don't want to get into it from midstream.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 27, 2006)

Some programs all public viewing for educational purposes. Similarly, some Christian ministries are mindful that churches want to air programs, and programs allow for exceptions, as per the program provider's discretion and acceptable terms of use.

Too bad, it's not educational. You're up the creek Scott. Just wait for the DVD set.


----------

